# G.p.s. Units **NEED HELP ASAP**



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

All right guys, i need some help. I have a magellen gps 315 that i aquired free from a friend because he upgraded. I need to know if there is any way for me to see the border lines in the lakes on my gps? i need to know asap or im going to have to buy a new one. im going to lake erie for my first time this thursday thru monday and since i will be only fishing michigan waters i need a gps unit that will show the ohio, michigan and canadian borders out in lake erie. Is there any way to get mine to show this or should i just go and purchase a new one?

Thanks for your help.
carl


----------



## Jason Adam (Jun 27, 2001)

You could mark the line with a few waypoints and it would display them simultaniously on the screen and you could use that. It would not be a "line"(unless you can mark routes, in which case you could have a line), but it would be kinda like "connect the dots". It would work fine. You will need to aquire the co-ordinates of the state line from somewhere.


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

Thanks Jason,
I Owe You One.


----------



## jduck (Jan 21, 2000)

After you find the points you can use free software at www.easygps.com to upload the points to the 315. I just downloaded the points so i could transfer them to my new GPS 76


----------

